
Biopython Tutorial and Cookbook - danso
http://biopython.org/DIST/docs/tutorial/Tutorial.html
======
elsherbini
I've found that the etetoolkit[1] is a huge improvement over Bio.Phylo, and
it's webpage has much better documentation and style than BioPython as a
whole. I definitely recommend checking it out if you work with phylogenetic
trees.

[1] [http://etetoolkit.org/](http://etetoolkit.org/)

~~~
jhcepas
An interoperability layer with BioPython is being developed at the etetoolkit:

[https://github.com/jhcepas/ete/issues/138](https://github.com/jhcepas/ete/issues/138)

------
stared
Why not Jupyter Notebook for tutorial? (It is so, so easier... and more
beautiful.)

